# Afraid to take Paxil, please help.



## metfan (Dec 18, 2008)

I was diagnosed with IBS last week..mine is IBS-D.My doc prescribed me Levsin and Paxil 10mg to help with the anxiety that seems to loop the IBS into a vicious cycle.I was on Paxil back in 200-2001 for slight depression (looking back I dont think I needed it, but oh well). I was on 20mg back then...I know the sexual side effects sucked, and I was tired alot..etc..and coming off of the pill was kinda hard too..but not as bad as some have said.So fast forward to last week..doc gave me the Rx for Levsin and Paxil. I took the paxil for 5 or so days..and my IBS seemed to do a complete 180..I felt great..no nervousness or anxiety..I could function more at work..go out and actually not worry about "is there a bathroom near?" I decided to stop taking the paxil after 5 days to see if Levsin would work alone, and it does not. I have gone 2 times today so far..and have been up for only 1.5 hrs. Christmas had me nervous being at my fiance's family's house etc..and didint want to have an episode there..I am very afraid of the potential issues with Paxil...I read some horror stories on trying to come off of it and people are having a hell of a time doing that, especially long term users.I am a 32 year old male...the sexual side effects scare me...the tiredness scares me, etc..Maybe its a double edged sword...just take the Paxil and live with the side effects???Can anyone post up their advice or experiences on being a long term Paxil user?I am so glad there are other people like me in this very same situation, makes me feel I'm not alone.I am going to call my doctor's office this morning and see if he can prescribe something like Wellbutrin that is a bit easier/less side effects on the system.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

No I can't but I have been on anti-depressants for over 3 years - I was at the other end of the scale - suicidal depression so frankly didn't have the choice.I so appreciate your predicament and personally I'm very nervous about tapering off mine - plan being in the spring with the lighter evenings etc.I suppose you are going to have to be pragmatic weigh up the "good" feelings and better management of your IBS whilst on Paxil and the potentially grim time you'd have tailing off. Mind, thats a pretty low dose isn't it.One word to the wise - don't go reading horror stories on the net - much better - have a proper discussion with whoever has prescribed these to you and voice your concerns. I'd even be inclined to take in a list of questions - often easy to forget what you want to ask once you are in the doc's surgery isn't it.Good luck - let us know what you decide to do.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Well - here I am and here I was - how are YOU doing?Sue


----------



## metfan (Dec 18, 2008)

I am on Wellbutrin now..was too afraid of the side effects with Paxil...took my first dose of Wellbutrin today..so we will see how it goes.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

hi metfan,maybe I'm overlooking something here but why the focus on paxil? You already know it gave you unpleasant side-effects so why is your doc not trying other SSRI's? No-one really knows why but people react very differently to different drugs. Proffer one of the many others e.g. * Prozac * Zoloft * Paxil * Celexa * LexaproI can't vouch for them but they might have reduced side-effects for you. Just be prepared to invest time trying them though.Good luck,Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I appreciate how ideosyncratic these things are - but I'm doing very well on Mitrazapene - Remeron your side of the pond - its an SSRI derivative and apart from some unwanted weight gain - have no other side-effects. I'm a Brit so I've no idea what Welbutrin is????Sue


----------

